
Palm’s Colligan Said to Reject Jobs’s Offer to Stop Recruiting - aj
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=ahgf6sIeFZ4c
======
anamax
Supposedly a similar agreement between Apple and Google is a factor in an
antitrust investigation.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/07/source-apple-and-
google...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/07/source-apple-and-google-
agreed-not-to-poach-workers/)

------
e40
Yet another example of Jobs being a control freak.

~~~
9oliYQjP
I know a few presidents of companies that routinely get on the phone with a
competitor and try to chew them out over an issue such as poaching their
employees. It's business trash talk. Every entrepreneur should have an open
communication channel with their competitors. How are you supposed to beat
them if you don't know them?

------
DenisM
Good to know at least some of the big dogs don't treat people like serfs.

------
srwh
A Silicon Valley Cartel?

